# John Deere A weight



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

Any one know how much a old J D...A....weighs???


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Is this it?

http://johnnypopper.com/cgi-bin/jdstatsf.cgi?A


----------



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

Thats it Tisenberg and a whole lot more. You made my day and I thank you.


----------

